# Laptop fürs Gamen optimieren



## Biandl (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich mir dieses notebook zugelegt:

 

Asus P750LB-T2062G 90NB04A2-M00780

Intel® Core&#8482; i5-4200U Prozessor (bis 2,6 GHz), Dual-Core
43,9 cm (17") HD+ 16:9 LED Display (matt), Webcam
4 GB RAM, 500 GB Festplatte, DVD Brenner
NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M Grafik (2048 M, HDMI, USB 3.0,

Mir wurde bereits bestätigt dass WOW mit schwächeren Notebooks tadellos läuft!
Da ich den Laptop jedoch für alles verwende, habe ich einige Standardprogramme darauf installiert und kommen beim Spielen trotz niedrigster Auflösungsstufe in Raids nur auf 10 - 25 FPS!

Laufe ich alleine durch die Welt sind es ca 50 FPS

Müsste das Spiel nicht tadellos laufen?
Gibt es irgendein Programm, welches alle "unnötigen" Programme abschalten kann?
Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit das Notebook zum Gamen zu optimieren?

Herzlichen Dank schonmal für die Antworten und ein gutes Neues!!!

Biandl


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2015)

Mir wurde bereits bestätigt dass WOW mit schwächeren Notebooks tadellos läuft!
 

 

Oh, Honey ...


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Januar 2015)

Schwächere Notebooks hmmm....WoW müsste tadellos laufen. Diese Aussage ist als relativ zu betrachten.

 

Die Frage ist erst mal, was für Spiel-Einstellungen nutzt du? Weil auch das ist relativ. Gibt ja noch mehr Einstellungen als nur die Auflösung. Welche Addons nutzt du?

 

Wird das Spiel trotz niedriger Grafikeinstellungen nicht schneller, limitiert gerade in Raids sehr wahrscheinlich die CPU. Dagegen kann man nicht viel tun, wenn du im Hintergrund (Windows) nicht gerade noch ein Video renderst. Ansonsten läuft normalerweise im Hintergrund eigentlich nichts, was dir Rechenleistung klaut. Gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen, wenn z.B. unerwünschte Programme die im Hintergrund ihr Unwesen treiben (Trojaner und ähnliches) 

Die Grafikkarte an sich ist natürlich auch nicht die stärkste aber solange du nur mittelmäßige Einstellungen nutzt, sollte das noch halbwegs funktionieren.

Wie Eingangs erwähnt könnten bestimmte Addons Rechenleistung kosten. Wichtig auch ist heutzutage die 64bit-Version von WoW zu nutzen.


----------



## Biandl (1. Januar 2015)

@Tikume ein Freund  hat einen ähnlichen laptop ( 640er Graka) aber verwendet ihn lediglich zum zocken!
Da ist so gut wie nichts drauf ausser WOW und er meint er kommt in 40er raids auf ein passables gameplay

 

@Dagonzo Einstellung Auflösung max: 1600x900 auf meinem 17er laptop - da kann man leider nicht sehr weit herauszoomen (

 

Ansonsten habe ich die Minimaleinstellung ( niedrig ) eingestellt.

 

Addons laufen schon einige - da werd ich gleich mal aussortieren

 

Hmmm - ich denke schon dass ich die 64bit Version habe - muss mal suchen wo das eingestellt ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Januar 2015)

@Tikume ein Freund  hat einen ähnlichen laptop ( 640er Graka) aber verwendet ihn lediglich zum zocken!
Da ist so gut wie nichts drauf ausser WOW und er meint er kommt in 40er raids auf ein passables gameplay

Bedeutet das, dass er auf nem P-Server Vanilla spielt oder gibt es seit WoD wieder 40ger Raids?


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Januar 2015)

Addons laufen schon einige - da werd ich gleich mal aussortieren

Die Addons die Daten sammeln oder mit anderen Spielern im Hintergrund kommunizieren sind in der Regel die Leistungsfresser. Recount, DeadlyBossModes, und ähnliche. Wenn du diese nutzt schaue auch immer nach, dass du die aktuellsten verfügbaren Versionen nutzt. Ältere Versionen machen da durchaus auch Probleme, wenn sie nicht mehr so ganz kompatibel zu den neuesten Versionen sind.


----------



## Biandl (1. Januar 2015)

@Schrott das war nur ein Beispiel - aber MC zB sind 40 Leute

 

@Dagonzo Jope recount / skada / dbm / Titan panel / Atlas / Bagnon und Auctioneer hab ich am laufen!

 

MSI Afterburner wurde mir geraten downzuloaden


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Januar 2015)

MSI Afterburner wurde mir geraten downzuloaden

Einer von vielen Benchmarks-Tests. Aber mal ehrlich, es zeigt dir lediglich wie schnell dein Rechner bei diesem Benchmark ist und gibt dir am Ende einen Score aus. Aber was sagt das in Bezug auf Spiele wirklich aus? Eigentlich nichts. Es sagt dir nichts, wie man den Rechner schneller machen kann, sondern es zeigt dir nur wie gut oder schlecht er den Benchmark bewältigt. Schlauer macht er dich auf jeden Fall mal nicht.

Die einzige sinnvolle Nutzung solcher Benchmarks liegt darin zu sehen, ob ein neuerer Grafikartentreiber den Benchmark ein paar Punkte mehr oder weniger abringen kann. Und für Leute die ihre Rechner gerne übertakten, kann das noch was bringen. Und natürlich das die meisten Benchmarks nett anzuschauen sind.

Da es sogenannte "synthetische Benchmarks" sind, fehlt zum Beispiel ein ganz entscheidender Faktor, nämlich die K.I. die in einem richtigen Spiel vorhanden ist (genauer gesagt programmierte Scripte) die auch einiges an Rechenleistung schlucken können, je nach Spiel.

Aber was das ganze mit WoW zu tun haben soll, oder daran was ändern kann, dass das Spiel schneller läuft, erschließt sich mir hierbei nicht.

Pass aber auf wenn du das nutzt, dass dein Laptop dabei nicht überhitzt. Denn diese Programme können einen Rechner mehr als nur ins Schwitzen bringen.

Laptops erst recht.

Davon mal abgesehen ist MSI-Afterburner in Verbindung mit "Kombustor" eigentlich nur ein Test für die Stabilität des Systems.


----------



## Biandl (1. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie würde ich die FPS halt gerne ein wenig in die Höhe treiben  und dachte vielleicht hat jmd den Stein der Weisen im Gepäck...

 

Mit MSI Afterburner würde man angeblich sehen, an was es liegt und falls die CPU ausgelastet ist, dann könnte man evtl ein wenig mit MSI übertakten.

Mein Laptop bleibt sehr kühl beim Gamen im Vergleich mit anderen Laptops - desweiteren habe ich ein Laptopboad mit 2 Ventilatoren, welche ich jedoch mit dem neuen nicht mehr einschalten muss.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Januar 2015)

Mit MSI Afterburner würde man angeblich sehen, an was es liegt und falls die CPU ausgelastet ist, dann könnte man evtl ein wenig mit MSI übertakten.

Die Grafikkarte aber nicht die CPU mit diesem Programm.

Davon abgesehen einen Laptop zu übertakten, kann ich nicht empfehlen. Aber jeder muss wissen was er tut. Wenn die CPU zu langsam ist, was sehr wahrscheinlich der Fall ist, dann wird es nach dem übertakten auch nicht anders sein. Was sind schon z. B. 20%? Bei 15 FPS im besten Fall dann 18FPS. Ruckelt also weiterhin und die CPU ist am glühen. Ob man das in Kauf nehmen will, sollte man sich gut überlegen. Ich will dir das nicht ausreden, aber wie gesagt zu empfehlen ist das nicht.


----------



## Biandl (2. Januar 2015)

Also kann ich das da nichts irgendwie einfach optimieren?

 

Direct X 11 als Einstellung passt eh oder wäre 9 die bessere Einstellung?


----------



## eMJay (2. Januar 2015)

Leider muss ich dir sagen dass du mit dem Laptop in Raids nicht mehr FPS haben wirst. Schließlich ist es kein Gaming Laptop sondern nur ein Mittelklasse Mulitimedia.

 

Da du was von 40er Raids schreibst kann es nur Geschmolzenerkern sein. Der ist aber auf Stand von Classic wenn es um die Raid Grafik geht. Das kann man also nicht wirklich mit einem 25er WoD vergleichen. Mit ganz viel Bum und Blink Blink. 

Man kann mit dem zwar Questen und 5 Inis machen aber auf Raids mit über 30 FPS wirst du nicht kommen.

 

Selbst meiner der einen i7 und eine 660M hat schafft es nicht und der hat etwas mehr Leistung. 

 

Mein Desktop geht in Raids auch in die Knie..... nagut der hat schon knapp 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Aber beim Questen und 5er. kann ich auf Ultra stellen. 

 

Im Anhang ist oben meine GPU und unten deiner..... nur mal so zum Vergleich.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Januar 2015)

Also kann ich das da nichts irgendwie einfach optimieren?

 

Direct X 11 als Einstellung passt eh oder wäre 9 die bessere Einstellung?

Ok mein Vorredner hat es ja schon vorweg genommen. Mit DX11 und 9 könntest du mal probieren, aber ich würde sagen DX11 sollte normalerweise besser laufen. Zumal deine Grafikkarte DX11 in der Hardware berechnet. Wenn eine Karte das nicht kann, wäre eine Umstellung auf DX9 durchaus sinnvoll. Bei dir aber eher nicht.

Und zum Übertakten noch mal. Die Laptops insbesondere deiner ist im Bios sicherlich nicht gerade auf Übertaktung ausgelegt. Wie eMJey schon schrieb, ist es kein Gamer Laptop. Prinzipiell müsstest du dein CPU über die Erhöhung des Speichertaktes übertakten und in wie fern der das mitmacht steht auch wieder auf einem anderen Blatt. Zudem steigt der Stromverbrauch und Netzteile bei Laptops sind in der Regel sehr knapp bemessen und bieten keine großen Spielraum. Kurzum lass es einfach.


----------



## Claut (3. Januar 2015)

Nun, OC halte ich für sehr sehr schlecht, da ja wie geschrieben, es kein Gamer Notebook ist, und selbst bei einer Anhebung um 0,1 V bereits alles abrauchen kann. 

 

Davon sollte abgeraten werden. 

 

Der i5 kommt zwar seit WoD an seine grenzen, jedoch ist das nicht der Grund für die Einbrüche. Selbige kann ich über die GPU sagen, da diese für WoW allemal ausreichend ist.

 

Wie sieht es mit deinem derzeitigen Speicherplatz deiner HDD aus? 

 

Wenn diese zu voll (70%+) kann da schon der Hase begraben sein.

 

Prüfe mal wie viel Ram wirklich Verbraucht werden, wenn WoW läuft.

 

Wichtig ist, deaktiviere mal sämtliche Addons und stelle die Settings auf Norma und Probiere es noch einmal aus. Sollte es besser Laufen (mind 40 - 45 +FPS in Inis) lässt sich der Fehler in den Addons oder/und Settings ausfindig machen.

 

Was ich jedem gerne Empfehle: Besorg die eine kleine SSD als Externen Träger, und Packe WoW da rauf. Das bringt viel Leistung zurück. Es gibt auch Adapter für das Laufwerk wenn dieses nicht mehr benötigt.

 

 

Gehe die Schritte mal durch und Berichte erneut.


----------



## BoomLabor (3. Januar 2015)

Ich zocke WoW mit nem i7-4510U 16GB RAM und ner GT 750m auf "sehr hoch" und habe kein Probleme in Raids.

Ich wage zu bezweifeln das der Unterschied zum i5 und der 740m so gravierend ist das er nicht einmal WoW auf niedrigsten Einstellungen spielen kann.


----------



## Thoor (3. Januar 2015)

Ein einfacher Ansatz sind die Windows Energiespareinstellungen, dort einfach mal auf "Höchstleistung" einstellen und den ganzen Energiesparrotz deaktivieren. Vorallem der Punkt "Prozessor parkieren" würde ich unbedingt deaktivieren. Von 3. Anbieter Tools wie TuneUp Utility würde ich abraten.

 

Im weiteren finde ich 4GB Memory für einen heutigen Notebook relativ schwach, 8GB ist ja echt kein Luxus mehr und kann man ohne weiteres aufrüsten (64Bit OS vorausgesetzt!).

 

Zusätzlich bin ich persönlich kein Fan der I5 Reihe. Mein Geschäftsnotebook hat auch nen I5 drin und der ist relativ bald am Anschlag. Mittels Samsung EVO SSD und 12GB RAM laufen damit aber auch 3 virtuelle VMs problemlos.

 

Wenn du wirklich aufrüsten möchstest würde ich beim Arbeitsspeicher (Evtl. auch mittels Pagefile) oder bei der Festplatte ansetzen. Die Grafikkarte sollte denke ich mal für WoW gut reichen.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2015)

Was ich jedem gerne Empfehle: Besorg die eine kleine SSD als Externen Träger, und Packe WoW da rauf. Das bringt viel Leistung zurück. Es gibt auch Adapter für das Laufwerk wenn dieses nicht mehr benötigt.

Außer das sich die Lade/Nachladezeiten verringern passiert da nichts. Mehr FPS gibt dadurch nicht.


----------



## eMJay (3. Januar 2015)

Leute er redet doch von Raids in der Welt hat er 50fps. 

 


Ich zocke WoW mit nem i7-4510U 16GB RAM und ner GT 750m auf "sehr hoch" und habe kein Probleme in Raids.

Ich wage zu bezweifeln das der Unterschied zum i5 und der 740m so gravierend ist das er nicht einmal WoW auf niedrigsten Einstellungen spielen kann.

Doch ist er der i5 hat 2 Kerne und der i7 4 Kerne. Dazu liegt die 750m direkt unter der 660m von mir. Er hat wie schon gesagt inder freienwelt 50fps bei 1600x900. Die hab ich auch allerdings in 1920x1080. 

Dazu hat die 740 nur 64bit speicher Anbindung.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2015)

Leute er redet doch von Raids in der Welt hat er 50fps. 

 

Doch ist er der i5 hat 2 Kerne und der i7 4 Kerne. Dazu liegt die 750m direkt unter der 660m von mir. Er hat wie schon gesagt inder freienwelt 50fps bei 1600x900. Die hab ich auch allerdings in 1920x1080. 

Dazu hat die 740 nur 64bit speicher Anbindung. 

Sorry eMJay

 

Es gibt auch i7 CPU´s mit zwei Kernen, der 4510U ist einer davon. 

Die 740er hat eine 128bit Speicheranbindung.

Im allgemeinen dürfte der Rechner von BoomLabor rein rechnerisch ca. 15-25% schneller sein, je nach Spiel.

 

Edit:

Eigentlich müsste ich auf meinem alten, sehr teuren Laptop im Vergleich zu den hier genannten mal wieder WoW installieren um mal zu vergleichen. Früher zu BC Zeiten/ Anfang LK, hatte der mal bei WoW über 100FPS drauf bei FullHD. Aber irgendwie traue ich mich nicht.^^


----------



## eMJay (3. Januar 2015)

Schaue mal meinen Anhang von heute Nacht an. Laut dem Screenshot hat die nur 64bit. 

 

Ohhh stimmt. Hab es verdrengt. Der hat nur 2 Kerne.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2015)

Kein Thema, wie heißt es in einem Lied immer so schön? "Keiner ist fehlerfrei"...


----------



## Biandl (8. Januar 2015)

@All vielen Dank für die Bemühungen!

 

@Thoor    YEAH das wars - Energieeinstellungen auf Höchstleistungen und mein "Mittelklasse Notebook" kommt in raids auf 50 FPS
 

 

Vielen Herzlichen Dank


----------

